# 80 gallon aquarium



## Muzy24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey everyone so basically i have an 80 gallon tank and was wondering what type of tropical fish i should put in? I would like it to be a community tank. I was thinking some neon tetras, clown loachs, plecos, ram ciclids that sort of fish. but was wondering what would you suggest.
Thanks


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

My suggestion is to create a tank with all South American, or all African or all Asian in a community that is not too rough on each other. You can run 50 or so tetras which look great in large schools . Plus a half dozen angels and a few corydoras cats and you would have a great start on a South American tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say what I always say,Bettas!Throw a breeding colony of macrostomas with some tetras.(my avatar is a macrostoma BTW)

Do you plan to have live plants?


----------



## Muzy24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea a south American tank sounds cool i will look into that and i was thinking about some bettas too. Yes i do plan to have live plants.


----------

